# Completely forgot about scheduled block...will I get terminated?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

So I decided to start doing Flex again after a while of not doing it, I had never missed a single block in the 6 months that I did it regularly. Well this past weekend I decided to accept a reserved block that was for today. However, because I have a lot of other things going on right now, I completely forgot about the block I had scheduled for this afternoon. Didn’t realize what I’d did til just a moment ago. Haven’t heard anything from Amazon yet, will missing one block without notification get you fired?


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

No you will not get fired. I believe that Amazon has a 3 strike rule on that one


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

No...I've missed probably 4 or 5 blocks in about 9 months...I'm still here..but probably on a last strike type situation


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

If you miss 3 out of 20 you're done. Missing 1 block isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

what will get you fired before the week's out: setting your availability and forgetting to regularly check it for blocks. Amazon been known to quietly push reserve blocks etc onto your schedule with silent notification. Got to keep an eye on your schedule.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> what will get you fired before the week's out: setting your availability and forgetting to regularly check it for blocks. Amazon been known to quietly push reserve blocks etc onto your schedule with silent notification. Got to keep an eye on your schedule.


Interesting. I have heard from other people that they got a warning and suspension for setting up availability with no intention of working.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> what will get you fired before the week's out: setting your availability and forgetting to regularly check it for blocks. Amazon been known to quietly push reserve blocks etc onto your schedule with silent notification. Got to keep an eye on your schedule.


They treat missed blocks the same as forfeiting late. As long as it doesn't happen on a regular basis you are good.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

kmatt said:


> They treat missed blocks the same as forfeiting late. As long as it doesn't happen on a regular basis you are good.


Wow all this time I thought forfeiting late was a lesser offense. Guess not.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been an IC with Amazon Flex for about 6 months. Just got my first block today for a week from now.

That's just so arbitrary.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Last time I got a schedule block was driving to Cali for vacation and that was in Dec . Nothing since


----------

